# Moving to California from Ontario



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Good luck, it is beautiful out there but wow is it expensive.


Tim.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Batman.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Here Batman, let me lead the way for you.........

https://www.rosettastone.com/buy-spanish/


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Here Batman, let me lead the way for you.........
> 
> https://www.rosettastone.com/buy-spanish/


Haha, you funny guy, Joe,.... er,... Mike.........Mac........man. I've lived here over 50 years and don't speak a word of Spanglish. I do understand a bit of it, such as, "loco ******" I know what that means.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

If your a single guy, go for it but have an exit plan.

If you have a family, forget it. Anywhere affordable lacks work, meaning you'll be making that lovely Cali 2-4 hour one way commute everyday. Which is super cool considering we pay like at least a $1 more per gallon than most of the US.

Our housing as everyone knows is outrageous. When you do find a place, it'll be a dump that you pay $24k per year to rent if your lucky, but more likely $36k per year to rent it. 

Oh, don't forget you'll pay up the butt in taxes, but will have zero to show for that. Why? Because someone has to pay for all those that have "Opted" out of working. 

But if you must come, the Bay Area has the highest wages, but also the highest costs. So Cal isn't much better though. The Central Valley has inexpensive housing, but there are next to nothing as far as jobs go.

Good luck!


----------

